# Vista connects to router but no internet access



## flyingpieman24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

My sis has a toshiba satellite laptop running vista and she cant go on the internet while mine and my dad's can.
Her computer was able to go on the internet but then suddenly she cant. I've searched everywhere, i tried resetting the TCP/IP, setting a static IP address, even returned the laptop to factory settings, but no luck.
The network page stays as: Computer----------unidentified network-------x------internet
Seeing as most forums ask for info from ipconfig/all , i'll post it below:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dlink.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-9E-29-1B-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 July 2011 18:08:46
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 July 2011 19:57:29
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-A9-28-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4E3EA380-C371-478E-92CC-A34F532E9
07B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6FFDA444-2AA7-4735-A9BA-6B2AFC03E
8C4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Here are some of the issues we have seen with this adapter.
Boils down to two things.
Drivers and encryption.
Both of those are addressed below.
Hope this helps.
Courtesy of ETAF and Terrynet on the Networking Forum:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.

Here are a number of possible solutions

--- 1) In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

--- 2) Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
Toshiba - update has worked for some PCs
HP The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does NOT apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and EXACT model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

--- 4) A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
http://www.atheros.cz/
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/981134-solved-netgear-wndr3700-incompatibilty-w.html
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/988283-solved-local-connection-only-when.html
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows
http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, Please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (Blue Screen Of Death) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.


----------



## flyingpieman24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey pedroguy, thanks for the fast reply 

Disabling the wireless security key works but because of my dad he wants to keep the security key.
I've tried going to device manager and tried updating the driver, but it says the driver is up to date and has no need to update.
i tried downloading the driver from the link you gave me but when i opened the file, im stuck on what to do. i have 5 files and none of them starts the update process.
I think the internet problem started when i accidentally changed the security from WPA (which worked fine) to WPA2. Is there any way to change the security back to WPA? If so how do i do it?

thanks


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

You can change the security protocol on the router.Dig out the user's manual.It should tell you what router screen involves security protocol selection.
Generally wireless/security.


----------

